# Warm water discharge



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone have or know where I can find a list of warm water discharges on the river?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> anyone have or know where I can find a list of warm water discharges on the river?


I don't know about a number to call, but I once had a book that listed every discharge on the river. I lost it when I moved 18 years ago. Man I wish I still had that book


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nothing public. It used to be and since 911 things like these were more tightly guarded. Ohio EPA has every one listed as to who what and how often sometimes you can contact them and ask about specifics but in general there is no list. Been there tried it in the past lol not too mention many in the last 2 years are no longer working from Obamas administration shutdown of coal plants


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been working on a list my self thru research, just have to scout them out and hope for the best lol. Thanks guys


----------

